# 2x2x2 : October 30, 2006



## pjk (Oct 30, 2006)

1) L' D' B R B2 R' U' R2 F' U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D B R2 D2 L U2 B' D L D B2
2) F L2 U R' F' R2 F2 L D B L' F2 D2 L' D2 B U L D F2 L2 B R U B
3) F L B U L B D B' U2 B L' B' R2 D2 L' F' U2 R' D F2 U' R2 D F L'
4) B2 D2 F2 R' D R B R2 B2 L D L' F R B2 U2 B D' L F L U F' L2 D2
5) U2 L2 F R' B R F R2 D' L' D' F2 L D B R D' L D R2 B U2 L' B' D'


----------



## pjk (Oct 30, 2006)

9.59 11.08 (11.95) 8.67 (5.80)
Average: 9.78
Name: Patrick Kelly

Used JNetCube timer.


----------

